
From EDSAC to Raspberry Pi: 75 years of “computers that work” (2013) - walterbell
https://www.cam.ac.uk/research/features/from-edsac-to-raspberry-pi-75-years-of-computers-that-work
======
snvzz
Ironically, Raspberry Pi. Some loose definition of working.

And, of course, not a mention of the Amiga.

~~~
panpanna
The more I work with the Pi, the more convicted I become that it was mostly
created to offload a very flawed chip...

It "works" because a lot of people spent tons of hours to patch it in software

~~~
imtringued
What did you expect? It's built on a graphics chip that had some ARM cores
sprinkled over as an afterthought.

~~~
panpanna
Dear god, this is so true.

Even the latest versions are like that. That's why multicore and io are so bad
on Pi despite receiving lots of attention from kernel and distro people.

